
Online Checklists – Why Do We Refuse to Use? - TimeCoach
http://captaintime.com/online-checklist/
======
Manifestly
Hey, that's a great article Garland. And OneNote is a good tool.

Our service, Manifest.ly, helps teams with checklists. Would be interested in
your opinion.

[https://www.manifest.ly/](https://www.manifest.ly/)

